# My Glycine Airman 2000 stops around an hour after I put it on, any ideas?



## gIzzE

I bought an Airman 2000 around 7 years ago and wore it everyday for a couple of years. Then I had it serviced when I got something else and stopped wearing it for a while. 
A year later started to wear it again and was fine. I then started wearing something else and it has sat for a couple of years in its box. 
I got it out recently and it seemed fine, take it off at night and in the morning it is still running, put it on around 9am and it is telling the correct time, but on a couple of occasions noticed it has lost an hour or so when I look at it in the afternoon/evening. 
Which means it must have stopped for a while.

Any ideas why this might happen?

Do I need it servicing again?

Just need to wear it more? Or do more in it? I do sit at a desk most days just typing.

The reason I ask is I was about to advertise it and buy a stealth and want to make sure it is spot on before I advertise it.


----------



## gIzzE

OK, have to admit to being a dumbass here. 

Never realised the thing had a manual wind! 

Also, presumed that 10 seconds or so of swirling it around would be enough to keep it going. 
Just read that if not worn for a long while you need to give it a good 5 minutes. 
Gave it a good 3 minutes and seems to be going strong an hour later.


----------



## Emre

and again,even when fully wound each day the deviation might differ - afer a long non-used period - wear it daily for a ten days or so and see where it settles.


----------



## gIzzE

Thanks.

Yeah, I think I need to wear it for a few days. Problem is, now I have it back on my wrist I don't want to let it go. 
This is going to get expensive!


----------



## Emre

well a not working or defect watch is the most expensive watch :-! ( this is how I justify some premium watches' service cost which competes with my car service cost )


----------



## Uwe W.

I was going to suggest a low power reserve. I would just wear it for a week and see if the reserve gets it through the night instead of manually spinning the rotor for five minutes.


----------



## gIzzE

Thanks for the replies guys, appreciated. 

The next day I put it on and it stopped after a while and would not start, that was on the 3rd. 
Today, the 10th, I put it on this morning and it started straight away and is still going strong. 

Do you think it could have been overwound? Is that even possible on one of these?


----------



## Uwe W.

gIzzE said:


> Do you think it could have been overwound? Is that even possible on one of these?


No. Not possible unless it's broken. It sounds like there is something wrong with it though. If a watch will "not start" there's something going on. I'd get it serviced.


----------



## gIzzE

Thanks. 

When I say it would not start, I meant without giving it a good shake around. 

I have now had it on all day yesterday and it was fine, took it off last night around midnight and this morning it was still running and put it on an hour ago and it is still running fine. 

I have found the Combat Quartz for £290, so think I will get that the get my 'stealth' itch scratched and keep the Airman as well and take it in for a service.


----------



## ebsaltzman

gIzzE said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, appreciated.
> 
> The next day I put it on and it stopped after a while and would not start, that was on the 3rd.
> Today, the 10th, I put it on this morning and it started straight away and is still going strong.
> 
> Do you think it could have been overwound? Is that even possible on one of these?


It's impossible to "overwind" an automatic, but the power reserve is definitely off. There may be an issue with the winding or mainspring. Try this: When you pick the watch up in the morinig from a dead stop wind it 30-40 times and then put it on. It may just not be getting enough wind throughout the day depending on how active you are. If it continues to stop with the manual winding before you put it on then you should have it serviced.


----------

